# Your honest opinions



## BobTheProgrammer (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

I am working on a software, similar to codeblocks/visual studio.Long story short I am developing an IDE.I am a programmer,and I work by myself and I can't afford an artist to do the art job. 

Currently I am working on the strart screen.On the sticky notes,there will be some options and ...that's it,and maybe when you hoover your mouse pointer on the lightbulbs,some other options will pop-up.

Please give me your honest opinions,and what can I improove,and if there's an artist willing to help me finish this project (just the start screen),I'll be more than happy to welcome hime/her in my one man team )

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## BobTheProgrammer (Jun 10, 2015)

Just one more post,untill I can attach my image ))


----------



## BobTheProgrammer (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Personally.. I like it! 

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it's cute and will go over well if the programming behind the option selections is good. Wish you luck on this huge project.


----------



## BobTheProgrammer (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

